# Lammertal: Annaberg und Lungötz



## pcubed (6. Oktober 2015)

Petri, liebes Forum,

war von Euch schon jemand im Lammertal unterwegs und kann mir eine Empfehlung geben, wo es sich in der Region gut fischen lässt? Auf einen Zielfisch muss ich mich nicht festlegen, nur allzu weit kann ich mich von Annaberg und Lungötz nicht entfernen. Es wäre toll, wenn mir jemand einen Tipp geben kann, wo ich mal für ein paar Stunden ans Wasser kann. Optimal wären auch Informationen, wo die entsprechenden Erlaubnisscheine zu bekommen sind.

Vorab schon einmal herzlichen Dank,
pcubed

 PS: Fliegenfischen ist (noch) nicht meins, deshalb fällt die Lammer selbst leider aus.


----------



## Lajos1 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lammertal: Annaberg und Lungötz*

Hallo,

direkt dort ist eigentlich nur die Lammer. Wenn Du überhaupt Karten bekommst ist nur Fliegenfischen erlaubt, zumindest im Ober- und Mittellauf, was ja die von Dir genannten Orte betrifft. Die meisten Lizenzen sind an einem Aufenthalt im entsprechenden Hotel etc. gebunden, solltest Du privat was bekommen, die Preise sind happig (für deutsche Verhältnisse). Google mal entsprechend, eventuell sind auch die Gosauseen interessant diese sind aber schon ein Stück (ca. 30 - 40 Kilometer) weg, hier dürften die Preise auch etwas moderater liegen. Und informiere Dich auch über die Schonzeiten im Land Salzburg.
Allgemein geht es dem Ende der Forellensaison entgegen, wenn nicht manche Gewässer schon gesperrt sind. 

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lammertal: Annaberg und Lungötz*

http://www.kuchlerfischer.at/unsere-gewässer/wiestalstausee/

Nicht direkt im Lammertal, aber doch noch relativ in der Nähe.


----------

